# Good things in life



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Two nice things lately, my great vacation on Fuerteventure (see picture), and then right after my return the sales release of my book.

Kind of cool to go into a bookstore and find your own book in the shelf!



Jörg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Friend!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I know everyone wants to know Joerg. What's the book about and when is the English translation due?
frosty2


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am also curious what the book is about.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a book about tax whistleblowing. After one Heinrich Kieber sold thousands of account notes that he stole from a Liechtenstein bank to the German government, and the government went after the acoount holders for tax fraud, me and two friends started a company that worked as a "broker" for denounciations, on a contingency base. Of course we did not mean it, it was a book project. We wanted to see the reaction of the people and the authorities.

It was an interesting two years, at one point the authorities wanted to throw me in the jail until I would tell them what I know. I recorded all of the events in a diary. That diary just got published. In hardcover!

My second book, BTW.

Jörg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I missed this one Jorg, it's good to see you doing other things. Not that I don't like your sling work.


----------

